# Circuito Integrado DC40106BCN



## UnGato (Ene 17, 2007)

Que tal.

Me encontre este proyecto relacionado con emision y recepcion de infrarrojos:

http://r-luis.xbot.es/sensores/ir.html 

No me parece que sea dificil, solo que no supe identificar la entrada y salida del CI 40106. 
Tengo este CI: DC40106BCN. Busque información sobre el y baje un datasheet  ( http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets2/5/0qkju19070ho6yap6q12xs504kfy.pdf ) que  tampoco entendi como saber la entrada y salida. En las imagenes del circuito ya montado, tampoco alcanzo distinguir las conexiones para basarme.

Bueno, espero me puedan ayudar.

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 18, 2007)

entrada----salida

  1               2
  3               4
  5               6
  13             12
  11             10
   9               8


patilla 7 va a negativo
patilla 14 a positivo


cada puerta/triangulo son independientes o sea puedes cambiar tranquilamente la puesta 1-2 por la 9-8 i no pasa nada son iguales pero independientes.


----------



## UnGato (Ene 18, 2007)

Ahora si...entendido.

Muchas gracias mabauti y tiopepe123.

Saludos.


----------

